# Dying Light 2 rischia di perdere due anni per messaggi piccanti



## vota DC (25 Giugno 2020)

Dying Light 2 è un gioco della Techland, azienda polacca*. Non ho giocato al primo della serie ma avevo giocato a Dead Island che era un open world divertente. Comunque questo sembra sia un open world a sviluppo verticale cioè con ambientazione soprattutto urbana e molta enfasi nell'arrampicarsi sugli edifici come i giochi di Batman.
La novità di questo secondo capitolo sembra sia un sistema di decisioni che cambia completamente lo scenario di gioco (tipo una decisione sblocca una zona allagata) che è una novità negli open world dove se ci sono decisioni solitamente cambiano il finale del gioco o i personaggi con cui collabori nelle missioni. Ad implementarla hanno chiamato Chris Avellone è che uno di quelli che aveva lavorato alla serie Fallout, Planescape, Kotor eccetera eccetera. 

A un certo punto una amica di Avellone lo ha accusato di essere un maniaco e l'azienda lo ha licenziato e ha promesso di togliere completamente il suo lavoro dal gioco.....ma ha fatto quasi tutto lui. La donna ha più volte detto che non è stata toccata da lui. Non c'è nessuna denuncia in corso ma è tutto lavoro di twitter. C'è soltanto uno screenshot vecchio di anni nel quale Avellone fa messaggi piccanti e subito dopo si scusa....da notare che non è stato lui ad approcciarla ma è stata lei a contattarlo per chiedergli un favore in piena notte quando lui era a chilometri di distanza e ubriaco. Per ammissione della stessa accusatrice uno dei motivi per cui lei lo ha pubblicato è che Avellone l'ha recentemente rifiutata perché già impegnato.



*ma che è questa storia che i polacchi fanno i vari Witcher e Cyberpunk mentre l'Italia non combina nulla nel campo ludico?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Giugno 2020)

Se dai un'occhiata in giro, nel mondo del gaming ultimamente ci sono parecchie mitomani che millantano presunte molestie per avere un po' di popolarità.
E' successo a uno degli sviluppatori di Assassin's Creed Valhalla, il quale ha dovuto abbandonare il team per difendersi dalle accuse, ed è successo anche a due famosi youtuber/streamer Swifty e Angryjoe, accusati di "intenzioni predatorie" da due tizie.

Francamente non credo a una parola di quanto queste signore dalla dubbia integrità abbiano riferito contro di loro, ma ora in questo periodo e in questo ambito scagliarsi contro delle persone con molto seguito inventando storie ridicole pare sia la nuova moda, e visto che viviamo in una società dove la donna più che mai viene trattata coi guanti di velluto e ogni cosa viene catalogata sessita e razzista, a loro fa anche comodo agire di conseguenza.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Giugno 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Dying Light 2 è un gioco della Techland, azienda polacca*. Non ho giocato al primo della serie ma avevo giocato a Dead Island che era un open world divertente. Comunque questo sembra sia un open world a sviluppo verticale cioè con ambientazione soprattutto urbana e molta enfasi nell'arrampicarsi sugli edifici come i giochi di Batman.
> La novità di questo secondo capitolo sembra sia un sistema di decisioni che cambia completamente lo scenario di gioco (tipo una decisione sblocca una zona allagata) che è una novità negli open world dove se ci sono decisioni solitamente cambiano il finale del gioco o i personaggi con cui collabori nelle missioni. Ad implementarla hanno chiamato Chris Avellone è che uno di quelli che aveva lavorato alla serie Fallout, Planescape, Kotor eccetera eccetera.
> 
> A un certo punto una amica di Avellone lo ha accusato di essere un maniaco e l'azienda lo ha licenziato e ha promesso di togliere completamente il suo lavoro dal gioco.....ma ha fatto quasi tutto lui. La donna ha più volte detto che non è stata toccata da lui. Non c'è nessuna denuncia in corso ma è tutto lavoro di twitter. C'è soltanto uno screenshot vecchio di anni nel quale Avellone fa messaggi piccanti e subito dopo si scusa....da notare che non è stato lui ad approcciarla ma è stata lei a contattarlo per chiedergli un favore in piena notte quando lui era a chilometri di distanza e ubriaco. Per ammissione della stessa accusatrice uno dei motivi per cui lei lo ha pubblicato è che Avellone l'ha recentemente rifiutata perché già impegnato.
> ...



l'italia non combina nulla perchè è un paese bigotto che pensa ancora che i videogiochi fanno male e altre menate varie,e poi in campo ludico ci sono pochi investimenti; in polonia il governo polacco ha stanziato un botto di soldi per lo sviluppo di Cyberpunk,roba che qui da noi sarebbe fantascienza pura ;(


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Giugno 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> l'italia non combina nulla perchè è un paese bigotto che pensa ancora che i videogiochi fanno male e altre menate varie,e poi in campo ludico ci sono pochi investimenti; in polonia il governo polacco ha stanziato un botto di soldi per lo sviluppo di Cyberpunk,roba che qui da noi sarebbe fantascienza pura ;(



Quoto al 100%, in Italia il gaming è visto come una roba per bambini e una perdita di tempo, specie le persone sui 40 e passa anni, fosse per loro staremmo ancora con le cabine telefoniche o le macchine da scrivere.
E' incredibile quanta ignoranza ci sia in giro, molte persone non sanno neanche accendere un computer e nel 2020 lo trovo scandaloso.
Il gaming è un'industria in continua espansione, la Microsoft ad esempio ha speso vagonate di soldi per assumere gli streamer più bravi nelle loro piattaforme (tipo Mixer prima di venderla a Facebook) per promuovere i loro giochi, e non so quanti miliardi girano intorno a questo ambiente, solo negli Stati Uniti si tratta di un giro di affari da quasi 20 miliardi di dollari.
Qua in Italia siamo rimasti ai giochini tipo Tetris o Pacman, c'è molta ottusità su questo campo e per questo non avremo mai Software House decenti.
Ad avvalorare ciò molti nuovi giochi stanno tralasciando la lingua italiana, sempre più spesso ci sono casi di giochi importanti i cui sviluppatori non si prendono la briga di tradurre i testi in italiano, visto che purtroppo in Italia il gaming non viene supportato come dovrebbe, viene visto come un'industria di secondo o terzo piano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quoto al 100%, in Italia il gaming è visto come una roba per bambini e una perdita di tempo, specie le persone sui 40 e passa anni, fosse per loro staremmo ancora con le cabine telefoniche o le macchine da scrivere.
> E' incredibile quanta ignoranza ci sia in giro, molte persone non sanno neanche accendere un computer e nel 2020 lo trovo scandaloso.
> Il gaming è un'industria in continua espansione, la Microsoft ad esempio ha speso vagonate di soldi per assumere gli streamer più bravi nelle loro piattaforme (tipo Mixer prima di venderla a Facebook) per promuovere i loro giochi, e non so quanti miliardi girano intorno a questo ambiente, solo negli Stati Uniti si tratta di un giro di affari da quasi 20 miliardi di dollari.
> Qua in Italia siamo rimasti ai giochini tipo Tetris o Pacman, c'è molta ottusità su questo campo e per questo non avremo mai Software House decenti.
> Ad avvalorare ciò molti nuovi giochi stanno tralasciando la lingua italiana, sempre più spesso ci sono casi di giochi importanti i cui sviluppatori non si prendono la briga di tradurre i testi in italiano, visto che purtroppo in Italia il gaming non viene supportato come dovrebbe, viene visto come un'industria di secondo o terzo piano.



Bisogna anche dire che in italia esistono tradizioni industriali e tecnologiche radicate, distretti che si occupano di specifici prodotti..è chiaro che c'è meno spazio per nuovo know how perché se uno deve partire lo fa in settori dove può già sfruttare un certo sapere e magari certe infrastrutture..
Va da se che paesi come la Polonia invece, fino all'altro ieri paesi agricoli,oggi si lanciano anche nelle nuove tecnologie (dove par altro l'investimento è minore dato che le infrastrutture non sono necessarie)

Poi oh, che in Italia si stiano perdendo moltissimi treni è evidente..e sul discorso videogiochi c'è un po' di scetticismo sempre legato a sto fatto che "i vecchi" ancora vanno in giro, e in tv, a parlare di videogiochi con le teorie di 20-30 anni fa..mi fa quasi tristezza sentir parlare di tecnologia certe mummie in tv, in quei programmi del pomeriggio dove rassicurano gli anziani e le mamme che "troppi videogiochi fanno male, meglio un buon libro"..anche se comunque è innegabile che nei paesi tipo quelli asiatici stanno venendo su degli zombie


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se dai un'occhiata in giro, nel mondo del gaming ultimamente ci sono parecchie mitomani che millantano presunte molestie per avere un po' di popolarità.
> E' successo a uno degli sviluppatori di Assassin's Creed Valhalla, il quale ha dovuto abbandonare il team per difendersi dalle accuse, ed è successo anche a due famosi youtuber/streamer Swifty e Angryjoe, accusati di "intenzioni predatorie" da due tizie.
> 
> Francamente non credo a una parola di quanto queste signore dalla dubbia integrità abbiano riferito contro di loro, ma ora in questo periodo e in questo ambito scagliarsi contro delle persone con molto seguito inventando storie ridicole pare sia la nuova moda, e visto che viviamo in una società dove la donna più che mai viene trattata coi guanti di velluto e ogni cosa viene catalogata sessita e razzista, a loro fa anche comodo agire di conseguenza.



Ho letto, è un po' come hanno fatto per un periodo con gli attori.
Qualche predatore sessuale esisteva veramente, ma poi starlette e prostitute di hollywood hanno cominciato a infamare un attore al giorno, inventadosi violenze e trascinando praticamente tutti nel polverone.

Tra l'altro il tipo di AC:Valhalla, Ashraf Ismail, pare abbia semplicemente cornificato la moglie o fidanzata.
Ma saranno fatti suoi se ha un'amante consenziente?


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Giugno 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> *ma che è questa storia che i polacchi fanno i vari Witcher e Cyberpunk mentre l'Italia non combina nulla nel campo ludico?



Qualcosina - ma proprio qualcosina - c'è: Assetto Corsa Competizione è un titolo sim racing fatto molto bene, ed è sviluppato da Kunos Simulazione, sviluppatore di giochi italiano.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Giugno 2020)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Qualcosina - ma proprio qualcosina - c'è: Assetto Corsa Competizione è un titolo sim racing fatto molto bene, ed è sviluppato da Kunos Simulazione, sviluppatore di giochi italiano.



Il gioco ufficiale della motogp mi pare lo faccia un team italiano tra l'altro


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Giugno 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il gioco ufficiale della motogp mi pare lo faccia un team italiano tra l'altro



Vero, la Milestone


----------



## vota DC (4 Febbraio 2022)

La tipa è sotto processo per diffamazione. Il gioco è uscito ora, se le scelte prese durante il gioco hanno poco effetto sulla trama e sul gameplay sapete di chi è la colpa!

Comunque gonzi anche quelli della techland dato che la tipa era già stata cacciata dalle forze armate per squilibri mentali. Forze armate americane eh, quindi ce ne vuole!


----------

